# What does toner do for your face?



## AudreyNicole (Apr 21, 2006)

I am looking to find a new skin care routine for my face, and realized that I really don't know what toner does  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can someone enlighten me please?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 21, 2006)

From what I know.. toner shrinks up your pores and soothes your skin.  You'll also may be a little less oily over time.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 22, 2006)

I think the original purpose of toner was to tighten the skin through the application of alcohols. Alcohols are drying because they evaporate easily, taking water from the surface of the skin. When the skin is dry, it becomes tight (as we all know!). 

As skin care has evolved, there are more toners that include many other ingredients without alcohol. I love my toner, but only use an alcohol free one. I hate the way they make my skin feel when they have alcohol. If you have even moderately dry skin or sensitive skin, I would encourage you to stay away from them. They actually make your skin oiler (in most cases) because they dry you out and your skin produces more oil to compensate for the loss. 

Oil is there to protect your skin, so you dont want to get rid of all of it. The more you get rid of it, the more it will produce. I have suffered from bad acne my whole life and have been through every product and medication you can think of. I have finally controlled my skin extremely well in my adulthood by not being so mean to it. I remember I used to scrub my face in the shower with Clinque's 3 step system (the bar of soap and a face cloth). I just cringe thinking about it now. Then I would get out and wipe their alcohol laiden toner all over my face and try to compensate with the lack lustre Dramatically Different cream. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Now, I dont even use a face wash (unless I wear heavy makeup). I use Proactive's wash periodically (probably every 2nd day) and alternate with an at home microdermabraision kit. I use the proactive toner (which has a minute amount of alcohol). I moisturize very well and my skin has never been clearer. 

I guess what I am trying to say is just be careful with your skin. I regret all the things I did because I thought I was supposed to do it. I thought I was supposed to scrub the livin daylights outta my skin because it would make my acne go away. I have premature wrinkles from all the creams, medications and drying things I used. I know alcohol based toners are not the only reason I have them, but it definitely contributed to my skin problem.

In all honesty, I really think the less you put on your skin, the more your skin will thank you for it. 

HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sorry about the tangent!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree with wattage above, toner with alcohol in it is probably not so good for your skin. I do use toner now, free of alcohol, and find it helps moisturiser sink in a bit better? They sort of calm the skin down a bit, and helps keep it less oily, at least in my case.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 22, 2006)

Toning rebalances the skin so it can absorb moisturisers.  Cleansing interrupts the chemical balance of the skin, affecting the skin's abilit to absorb - that's why a toner is vital


----------



## lovejam (Apr 22, 2006)

I dunno... I used to use toner all the time, and it was fine, but ever since I started using a daily exfoliator, I find I don't really need toner. I think it would be an unnecessary extra step now.

See, it used to be that toner would keep my skin from getting bumpy or getting the occasional blemish, but my microfoliant has done a better job of it, so I've stopped using toner. I suppose I could try using the toner after exfoliation, but it doesn't seem necessary to me.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 22, 2006)

i heart kiehls tea tree oil toner. alcohol free!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 25, 2006)

I Love Lush's Tea Trea Water Toner Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 25, 2006)

for me, it makes my pores seem smaller since my skin is cleaner. it can make my skin feel "tight" but usually it doesn't make me too dry. if i'm breaking out, i'll use it, since it helps clear me up a little (i use some w/ salicylic acid), but usually i avoid it and just use moisturizer after cleansing


----------



## user3 (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree with wattage and Pixie.

I use a micro spary water toner by DHC. Seems silly but helps to refresh my skin.

If you use a more harsh toner it can strip your skin. Typically people use it to feel clean and refreshed or treat a problem. Keep in mind if you use a toner to treat a problem like acne the toner is probably going to be harsh and should not be used everyday.


----------



## sunsational (Apr 28, 2006)

i use neutrogena alcohol free toner


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 29, 2006)

toner refreshes, makes skin soft and cleans it good. make-up, things from water and something are away. i like Lush's Tea Trea Water Toner and Rosewater Facial Freshener-Toner


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 

 
_I dunno... I used to use toner all the time, and it was fine, but ever since I started using a daily exfoliator, I find I don't really need toner. I think it would be an unnecessary extra step now.

See, it used to be that toner would keep my skin from getting bumpy or getting the occasional blemish, but my microfoliant has done a better job of it, so I've stopped using toner. I suppose I could try using the toner after exfoliation, but it doesn't seem necessary to me._

 
Yeah same here. I used to use Oil of olay toner all the time. I love the feeling. However, I was recently told by a skin care expect/friend that toner is not necessary. So I stopped using it, why spend the money?


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Toner, at least on me, allows my moisturizer and skin treatments to sink in better.  I seriously cannot live without it.  But I have been told it is unnecessary but I just couldn't imagine toner not be apart of my skincare routine.


----------



## mzreyes (May 10, 2007)

I've always wondered what toner was for. haha! all I know, is that I use it because it's in my proactive set. And I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the only I've tried that doesn't sting my face


----------



## semtexgirl (May 10, 2007)

I swear by Neutrogena Alcohol-Free Toner (blue bottle)....I used the formula containing alcohol when I was in my teens/early twenties but had to switch to the alcohol-free version a few years ago because my skin has become somewhat drier now that I'm almost 30.  The alcohol-free formula is what I use right after I wash my face (morning and night).  I'm really not sure if it makes my pores appear smaller.  I just use it because it gently removes what my cleanser may have missed.  If you have reallly dry skin or sensitive skin, however, you're better off skipping toner altogether.


----------



## lipshock (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I've always wondered what toner was for. haha! all I know, is that I use it because it's in my proactive set. And I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the only I've tried that doesn't sting my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the ProActiv toner!  It's so good especially because it has Glycolic Acid in it.  I use the ProActiv system, too!  It's fantastic.

Other toners that I've tried and LOVED, LOVED:
(1) Neutrogena Alcohol-Free Toner
(2) Nivea Moisturizing Alcohol-Free Toner (this is my favourite!)

Those are the only two that I would use against the ProActiv toner.  Everything else just doesn't compare to those three.


----------



## xiahe (May 13, 2007)

i heard toners with alcohol are good for oily skin.  of course you don't want to get rid of ALL the oil in your skin because that'll just trigger more oil production which will lead to more breakouts.  i use _clinique's clarifying lotion #3_ and personally my skin has look fantastic since i started using it!  a lot of people don't like the clinique toner's because they have alcohol in them but personally i love mine...i replaced proactiv's toner with the clarifying lotion (but i still use proactiv's facial cleanser) and there's been a huge difference


----------



## yummy411 (May 13, 2007)

i felt that toner, removed some of the soap residue left behind by my facial wash and it soothed my skin (think the sprays fix+ etc from mac) toning the skin.

i love queen helene's non alcohol toner.. right now i'm using some left over neutrogena alcohol free toner in the blue bottle until i buy more queen helene.... my mother calls it women's after shave... not that we are shaving, but the soothing properties of after shave.. okay.. nevermind


----------



## yumin1988 (Jun 21, 2007)

is Kielh's rose water a toner?
Kinda confused.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 23, 2007)

I use Aveda Botanical Kinetics Skin Firming/Toning Agent. 
I was using Aveda Botanical Kinetics Toning Mist.

The one i use now is ok, the other one was better. I will have to switch back. The reason for the origional switch?? It was the only one of the two they had in the store. Haha.

I use toner backwards- i moisterize then tone, because it works best for my skin. I use it to control the oils- it helps. Its not really neccesary. They second toner is great for the summer. It really makes my face feel refreshed.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 1, 2007)

toner helps balance out skin and get any last bit of dirt and grime down in your pores that your cleanser might have left behind.

different toners have different ingredients meant for different skin types. ie: if the toner is meant for combo skin, it will help balance out your oil but wont be overly drying to your non t zone, whereas a toner meant for blemished skin will be more drying and abrasive to treat your zits.

i work at TBS and we have toners for different skin types and they ALL feel different. the aloe is super mild for sensitive skin. seaweed is for combo, tea tree for blemished super oily and grapeseed for dry.

like with any other product in your skincare regimen you gotta pick products that meet your skin concerns or you could be doing more harm than good


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 6, 2007)

toner is supposed to restore the pH balance in your skin after washing, and closes your pores so your skin can absorb moisturizer. if you moisturize before allowing your pores to close, you end up with the moisturizer _in_ your pores, which clogs them all over again - then it'll get worse in the long run.

use the toner specifically for your skin type. I have combo skin, so using somehting for sensitive skin will do no good. if I use one for oily skin, I'll pretty much die because only my t-zone is oily, and the rest of my skin is dry.

so toner is essential - and good for you, if you buy the right kind! :]


----------



## aeni (Jul 6, 2007)

I only use toner in the summer, and moisterizer in the winter.  The toner compensates with the extra oil my face makes while it also grabs any extra oil or dirt before I creating a scar or cut on someone.

However - don't use toner if you're going to use collodion.


----------



## Neetu (Aug 19, 2011)

i have a olay toner and for me it cleans my pores and i noticed it also removes makup . it makes it smoother and less oiley


----------



## carlie (Sep 4, 2011)

toner is really good after you cleanse your face apply toner the minimise open pores and get rid of existing makeup.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 6, 2011)

I've noticed that my skin feels a bit rough and dry after a couple of days without toner. I know some people says it's not something that you have to use, but my skin seems to need it to some degree.
  	The one I use helps calm and moisturise the skin. I have also used ones with salicylic acid when I suffered from break outs.
  	One thing to remember is to stay clear of toners with alcohol. Those tend to be too harsh and irritating for your skin.
  	I remember my mom telling me that when she was a girl (this would be cirka 1960), you would use a toner to restore the skins PH after washing with a barsoap. I don't think that's nessecary anymore, since you can get some really gentle cleansers - and besides, skin is able to restore PH on it's own.
  	And if you need a toner to remove the last makeup, it would be a good idea to look for a more effective cleanser.


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't use toner for a long time but I've recently started using one that has 2% salicylic acid just to help me clear out my acne-prone skin even better.

  	I think it's just meant to clean up the face from last bits of nastiness and make up that might've been left on it and shrink pores (with alcohol). That pretty much depends on what kind of toner you're getting


----------



## 22Jenn (Sep 4, 2012)

Rodan and Fields has an amazing toner under the Anti-Aging system.  This toner has been my favorite due to minimizing the appearance of wrinkles and enabling my facial cream and serum to penetrate faster. You can check out these products at: Jenngarcia.randf.com


----------



## Babylard (Sep 4, 2012)

I use toner to prevent and treat acne. If I don't use toner, my face is a bumpy mess. D; The alcohol kills bacteria on skin that can cause inflammation


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 4, 2012)

Toner regulates your skin's PH balance.

  	Your skin normally has a pH of lets say 5.5. Depending on your face wash, your balance can be thrown way off, but even with "pH balanced" cleansers your skin is still thrown out of wack. It temporarily assumes a pH closer to water (which you rinse your face with) which is 7. Your skin will feel tight, and slightly uncomfortable. When you put your skincare on top of it it will not preform efficiently, because it is working on a pH that it is not deisgned to function on. Skincare will not "go into pores" or cause breakouts if you don't use toner. It just won't work as well as it should.

  	Toner will restore the natural balance to your skin, letting skin feel comfortable, and allowing products to work as intended. 

  	Toners will not "shrink pores" they will help to close them. When we wash our faces with warm water the steam will open the pores slightly, the toner will help to "close them".
  	If you are seeing makeup on your pad, you are not washing your face properly in the first place. Toner should not be taking off traces of makeup, as that is your cleansers job.
  	In certain toners you will find skin care benefits, like anti acne ingridients, or things to calm skin, but agian, it's main purpose is the pH.

  	For most people, your skin will naturally resume it's pH balance after 10-15 minutes, but that depends on your skin type aswell.


----------



## Chrissiecram (Dec 30, 2013)

We'll the key to trying to get  a great skin routine is for the first few weeks don't wear any makeup and cleanse and moisturise everyday then go on the run and drink at least 10 pints of water and 28 pieces of fruit xx:encore::eyelove:


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think toner removes the dirt that your soap/cleanser can't remove. It is always recommend that you use toner after washing your face with mild soap. This may control your oil production and will prevent pimples too. It is very important to have a good daily skin care routine to maintain the beauty of your skin.


----------



## heirloom94 (Mar 16, 2014)

I use two toners. One that exfoliates and one that moisturises. My skin regimen is based on Caroline Hirons' teachings. The exfoliating one is Pixi Glow Tonic and the moisturising one is a cheap Loreal age perfect something or other


----------



## Esthylove (Mar 29, 2014)

Toner tightens up the pores after cleansing. Some also help restore the pH of the skin before putting on serums, moisturizer, etc. Make sure the toner has dried on your skin before moving on to moisturizing to get the most benefit.


----------



## jessicalee26 (May 23, 2014)

AudreyNicole said:


> I am looking to find a new skin care routine for my face, and realized that I really don't know what toner does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Try alcoholic toner if you have oily skin otherwise use alcohol free toner. It will help you to have smooth skin.


----------



## Teger (May 29, 2014)

I have two different toners I switch between: MAC Lightful Softening Lotion and Biologique Recherche Lotion P50 '1970'
  MAC is hydrating and brightening, the P50 is exfoliating and balancing. Both are alcohol free.
  I simply use the MAC when my skin is going well, and the P50 when it's not doing so well


----------



## Niya (Jun 5, 2014)

A lot of people say that toner is supposed to close your pores, but according to a lot of skincare experts there is no such thing as opening or closing pores. 

I think toners used to work in order to balance the pH of your skin, and they can still work so if you use a really high pH cleanser. But generally (good) toners are now supposed to either hydrate your skin (for instance glycerin or hyaluranic acid toners) or exfoliate your skin (toners with AHAs or BHAs). There are also astringent toners with alcohol, often marketed towards oilier skins, but I'm personally not a fan of alcohol in my skincare.

  I'm currently using the MAC Lightful Softening Lotion, which is hydrating but I want to switch it up with an exfoliating/acidic toner.


----------



## OROGOLD (Jun 6, 2014)

The term "toner" has been used to describe a few different things. Be sure to read the ingredients on the packaging to be sure you're going to get the result you want. Alcohol-based "toners" for example are actually astringents. Alcohol dries out the skin and is generally used to reduce oil buildup. Traditional toners on the other hand are meant to hydrate and balance the skin. Be sure to consider your skin type when selecting a toner. What I love about our toner is that on top working like a traditional toner it has also Witch Hazel and Chamomile, ingredients which help reduce inflammation and blemishes.


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

This thread is super helpful, i've been really curious about what toners actually do. I honestly just include it in my regimen because it's super refreshing after cleansing.  I use the Mario Badescu Aloe Vera Toner & it works really nicely )


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 18, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 


I am looking to find a new skin care routine for my face, and realized that I really don't know what toner does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can someone enlighten me please?


  Good question and I also realized that I just use a toner not fully understanding what it does. I actually read the Monsia Daily Protection Toner Lotion description  and that is why my face feels "alive" after using the toner  ---"As we age our skin's ability to produce Hyaluronic Acid declines causing dull, dehydrated skin and the formation of lines and wrinkles"


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

You cannot shrink pores bc your pore size is genetic so the claim a toner shrinks pores is false. Toners remove last traces of dirt/oil, balance ph levels and soften skin. I like the MAC Lightful softening toner. I use it in place of a lotion based moisturizer. Alcohol should not be in any skincare product. It strips skin of oil causing it in the long run to produce more oil. That goes for oily skin types too. Just bad, bad, BAD!!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

OROGOLD said:


> The term "toner" has been used to describe a few different things. Be sure to read the ingredients on the packaging to be sure you're going to get the result you want. Alcohol-based "toners" for example are actually astringents. Alcohol dries out the skin and is generally used to reduce oil buildup. Traditional toners on the other hand are meant to hydrate and balance the skin. Be sure to consider your skin type when selecting a toner. What I love about our toner is that on top working like a traditional toner it has also Witch Hazel and Chamomile, ingredients which help reduce inflammation and blemishes.


     Witch Hazel irritates skin, causes inflammation and acne. Terrible for skin!!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

And be weary of the





Niya said:


> A lot of people say that toner is supposed to close your pores, but according to a lot of skincare experts there is no such thing as opening or closing pores.    I think toners used to work in order to balance the pH of your skin, and they can still work so if you use a really high pH cleanser. But generally (good) toners are now supposed to either hydrate your skin (for instance glycerin or hyaluranic acid toners) or exfoliate your skin (toners with AHAs or BHAs). There are also astringent toners with alcohol, often marketed towards oilier skins, but I'm personally not a fan of alcohol in my skincare.  I'm currently using the MAC Lightful Softening Lotion, which is hydrating but I want to switch it up with an exfoliating/acidic toner.


   Love that MAC toner. Alcohol or grain alcohols like SD Alcohol/alcohol denat should never be in skincare. The idea you need to dry up oily skin or strip it is a terrible one bc in the long run it causes your oil glands to flare up and produce more oil and then more acne.


----------



## robertstehle (Apr 14, 2016)

*Toners *are one of the popular beauty products. It can be either applied as a cream or cleanser. The main intention of the toner is to rejuvenate the skin and to shrink the pores. Toners helps you maintains the proper pH balance for skin to remain healthy.  

    Uses of toner

1. To remove the remaining makeup and impurities that stay on the skin.
2. It acts as the refreshing element after a hot shower.
3. In case of hurry they use toner instead of washing face to remove dirt or oil residue on my face.


----------



## Lin1018 (May 21, 2016)

robertstehle said:


> *Toners *are one of the popular beauty products. It can be either applied as a cream or cleanser. The main intention of the toner is to rejuvenate the skin and to shrink the pores. Toners helps you maintains the proper pH balance for skin to remain healthy.



I didn't realize until I read your post that there are cream toners!



robertstehle said:


> Uses of toner
> 1. To remove the remaining makeup and impurities that stay on the skin.
> 2. It acts as the refreshing element after a hot shower.
> 3. In case of hurry they use toner instead of washing face to remove dirt or oil residue on my face.



I use Monsia Skincare and I tend to apply my cream cleanser then tissue it off. If I have worn eye makeup that day I use jojoba oil on a cotton bud to gently remove any leftover eyeliner & mascara. I then tip some toner onto the cottonwool gently smoothing it all over my neck & face. If it shows any signs of residue I will repeat the whole process again until the cottonwool is clean. This is the only difference between our methods.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 21, 2016)

IMO, your cleanser should rinse away clean before you use any sort of toner.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (May 23, 2016)

Great tips! I had no idea there were different types of toner.  I'm going to look into adding on to my regimen since I now have oil-prone skin when I used to have dry skin.


----------



## importlovexo (Jun 25, 2016)

From what i know, toner is to clean out your pores and treat acne without drying your skin.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 14, 2016)

Every toner i have used was drying my skin out, and i have tried more than 10 brands..


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2016)

angela11 said:


> Every toner i have used was drying my skin out, and i have tried more than 10 brands..



Which ones? They may've contained ethanol alcohols (e.g., SD alcohol, alcohol denat), which can dry out the skin.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 15, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Which ones? They may've contained ethanol alcohols (e.g., SD alcohol, alcohol denat), which can dry out the skin.



Actually, they are.. I just checked, i still have some of them partly used, there's Loreal revitalift, Garnier essentials the green one.. 
I will try using some alcohol free, maybe my skin gets better


----------



## Alisa12 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think that toners restore the natural balance of my skin and also clear it out. I've read an article about toners on The Beauty Insiders and could afterwards understand better what they actually do for our skin.


----------



## NatalieBoucher (Apr 20, 2017)

Toner helps to keep the skin pores intact and keep skin moisturized.


----------



## Basilik (Apr 25, 2017)

I use Kueshi Revitalizing Toner. It hydrates and rebalances my skin and it´s great at restoring the skin's pH.


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 21, 2018)

Frankly speaking, I am not much aware about benefits of toner. But what I know is that toner reduce the appearance of pores, from your face and works best on oily and acne prone skin.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Mar 27, 2018)

It restores skin’s natural pH balance, this is important because the skin’s barrier, also known as the acid mantle, is responsible for keeping skin moisturized while blocking out germs and bacteria. In order for it to operate at peak performance, you have to make sure your skin’s pH balance is on the up and up.


----------

